# Rat suddenly really aggressive towards cagemate?



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok so a bit of background information. I have two rats: Nameless and Nugget. When Nameless was 2 1/2 months old I introduced him to nugget who was 4 1/2 months old. Introductions went well and we haven't had any problems (I never had to separate them). They play together, sleep together... etc. We've had them together now for just over a month without incident

Nameless has always been the alpha and Nugget just chilled and never challenged.

Suddenly though about 4 days ago, Nugget started getting more aggressive towards Nameless. Now it's at the point where he puffs up turns sideways and lunges at Nameless. I've actually had to separate them a couple times now! There hasn't been any blood but I'm pretty positive it's only because I managed to intervene in time (I've never heard Nameless make the noises he's made in those instances, and my normally fearless rat cowers on my lap for like 10 minutes afterwards). 

I'm at a loss for what to do - They've been 100% fine up until now. Will it pass (I thought maybe it was because Nugget was becoming an adult and nameless still an adolescent?). Should I put them back in neutral space and the carrier and see if they work things out? 

I know I could get Nugget Neutered but I'm really hesitant for two reasons 1) I don't know any good vets in the area 2) Nugget is Nameless' only cagemate and for the 10 or more days apart I don't want Nameless to be overly lonely.

Sorry for the long post. Anything helps


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

This is almost exactly what happened to my two female rats. They are about 7 months old. Here is what you should do. But make sure you use nuetering and seprating them as a last resort.

They may be fighting over territory because they are right at that age where they get territorial.
You will know if it is this if he still sleeps with the other rat. You could also try moving them into a smaller cage and that might help them feel a little less territorial. BUT, if you find gashes on one of their bodies, that could be dangerous and you should keep an eye on them both. If the injuries keep happening, for example, if they are getting worse and more deadly, I would hate to separate them, but you could try getting him nuetered, and if that doesnt fix the problem, I would separate them and get a new rat to share a cage with one of your rats that was getting injure


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Neutering would probably resolve the issue as it does sound quite hormonal. However I understand its a tough decision. I would recommend ringing round a few vets to see if you can find any that have experience in successful rat neuters, even if it means travelling a bit. At least you know your options then.

In terms of having to separate them for 10 days post neuter, you don't need to. Instead I would separate them for the first 24-48 hours (until nugget is full awake and with it) and then move them into a small bare cage together. Whilst his hormones wont have subsided by then he will be feeling a bit sore and sorry for himself from the op and is likely to behave himself a lot better. As long as nameless is not overly rough with him they do better recovering with company and you also avoid the need to reintroduce them.

The option of going back to basics may help, so small bare cage, with nothing to fight over (so no hammocks, igloos etc) and make sure to scatter there food. Try this for a week or two then slowly add furntiture to the cage (avoiding anything that's a dead end). If they take that well you can upgrade them to something bigger (but again starting empty).

I will say some people have had luck with chemical neutering or an implant, however these don't last long in rats and wont help in many cases where castraition does.


----------

